# Bra-plast Boxes



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

I've been in touch with the UK distributor for Bra plast and can get the 1.3 and 3 litre tubs (clear lids/white bases) for 35p and 45p each respectively.

Whilst we are happy to have 500 of each we certainly don't need as many as there are on a pallet (minimum order)!!!

So we were wondering who else may be interested in taking a few if we put the order in. I guess we are looking for people who need at least 100 or so.

Many thanks
Nick & Carrie


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

i may be interested. what are the dimensions please.
Cheers Nick : victory:


----------



## krazykayaker (May 28, 2008)

can you let me know the dimensions too please?


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

*Dimensios*

The 1.3 Ltr Boxes are 185mm x 125mm x 75mm
The 3 ltr Boxes are 245mm x 125mm x 75mm

These have a flip lid and come with air holes that also allow the boxes to be stacked. They are ideally suited to hatchlings or for use as show display boxes.

The 1.3 Ltr boxes arrive on a pallet of 3,780 and the 3 ltr boxes on a pallet of 1800.

Regards
Nick & Carrie


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Oooo I recieved some hatchings in these they're fab! 
theyre great to retub young snakes when cleaning, weighing, and also feeding :2thumb: may have to invest in some more for hatchlings.


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

If we're going to order these the order needs to be in by this Monday or else will have to wait for another month - so if anyone is interested let us know.


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

If we are going to make this order we will need a little more interest and the order needs to be in by the end of September. We currently have sufficient interest for half a pallet of each.

If anyone wants more details PM us!


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

is this going to be a mixed pallet? or just single pallet load of one type?


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

exoticsandtropics said:


> is this going to be a mixed pallet? or just single pallet load of one type?


We can only order them by type so one pallet of each size!! Unfortunately they won't mix them.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

hmm i'd probably be interested in some of the larger size. whats the minimum i could get?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I would be intersted .. just need to work out the cash flow.


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

wohic said:


> I would be intersted .. just need to work out the cash flow.


If you could let us know this week that would be great!


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

exoticsandtropics said:


> hmm i'd probably be interested in some of the larger size. whats the minimum i could get?


Well we can put you down for however many you want really - we just need enough people together to make up the numbers!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

would I be able to paypal you the money or will you be at basildon or the portsmouth show ?


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

wohic said:


> would I be able to paypal you the money or will you be at basildon or the portsmouth show ?


We will be at Portsmouth. Paypal will be easiest as once we have sufficient numbers (if we do!!) then we'll be asking for the money up front.

The 1.3Ltr pallet is £1060 and the 3 ltr pallet £720


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Hiya! Kirst would like 20 of the larger ones 

Let us know


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Is there a minimum order on these?


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

FoxyMumma said:


> Is there a minimum order on these?


No minimum order just need to get enough interest to warrant ordering a pallet


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

sorry if i missed this info already, but how much would p&p be on these? Certainly not after 100, but 30 or so of the 3l...


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

I would be interested in some of both sizes. Would you be able to post?


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

May be interested depending if you are close enough to collect? I am in Mapperley, Notts, whereabouts are you?


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

missk said:


> sorry if i missed this info already, but how much would p&p be on these? Certainly not after 100, but 30 or so of the 3l...





fuzzielady said:


> I would be interested in some of both sizes. Would you be able to post?


I'm guessing it would depend on weight and size -We'd have to wait until we had them and avise at the time.



GeckoMorphs said:


> May be interested depending if you are close enough to collect? I am in Mapperley, Notts, whereabouts are you?


We're in Lichfield and could deliver for fuel cost.


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

im guessing the date for this has gone? have you got any pics of the type of tubs they are? are they the clear plastic ones with removable lids?

sorry if you have answered these questions in earlier posts, i should really read the thread.


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

I just saw this thread..

I can buy them in boxes, no pallets. Don´t remember how many in a box though.. 
Here is a couple of links..

Homepage: Welcome to Bra Plast AB

1,3 litrebox:
Measures: Sortiment









3-litrebox: Measures: Sortiment










They can colour the boxes too..


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

I can take 100 1.3 litrs. I'm in Cardiff.
PM me.


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

how much are the 3ltr boxes?


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

did anything ever come from this?


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

exoticsandtropics said:


> did anything ever come from this?


nick brought down our geckos and royals in the bra plast boxes, so im guessing he got some.

you can get them in 10's i think from somewhere, cant remember where though, about £6 i think?


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah i can get them around the prices hey were offering but was just interested to see if the pulled it off


----------

